# Slide 150 8.0 fuer Rookie



## Pretorianer (13. November 2012)

Hallo allerseits. Ich hoffe ihr nehmt es mir nicht übel wenn ich hier diese ganzen Anfängerfragen stelle, jedoch jeder hat einmal klein angefangen. Ich habe mich zumindest die letzten paar Wochen so gut wie irgendwie möglich eingelesen um euch "alten Hasen" nicht zu sehr zu langweilen.  

Also zuerst einmal zu meiner Person: Ich bin 25 Jahre alt, SL:84cm (x0.226 => 18.984''), Körpergröße: 183cm (180 - 190cm => 20''), Gewicht ~ 72kg (ja, ein Fliegengewicht).

Nun zu meinem Beweggrund: Derzeit bin ich in Schweden auf einem Praktikumssemester (bin Mechatronikstudent) und obwohl ich hier nur ein extrem bescheidenes Bike habe hat mich das Radfieber voll gepackt - Schweden ist wirklich 1a wenn es ums biken geht. Bald geht es nun aber wieder nach Hause in die gute alte Steiermark (Österreich) und ich bin quasi umringt von schönen Bergen. Ich will also ein Mountainbike erstehen und damit auch nach erfolgreichem aufstieg des Berges ordentlich die hießigen Trails hinunterjagen können. Daher habe ich mich für einen Fully All Mountain entschieden.

Ich bin absoluter Rookie und kann mich bei allem was ich mir zusammengesucht habe nur auf hörensagen verlassen - hier nun endlich meine Fragen.



Ich interessiere mich für das Radon Slide 150 8.0 (ich glaube der Mehrpreis bei dem 9.0 ist zu viel overkill für mich). Oder bin ich mit diesem Bike überfordert? Mein Budget ist nicht unbedingt begrenzt, jedoch will ich es so schmal wie möglich halten  Nun bin ich auch absolut nicht sicher welche Rahmengröße ich verwenden soll - 18 oder 20. Mein Bauchgefühl tendiert eher zum 18er jedoch würde ich hier gerne eure Meinung als Experten hören. Gibt es denn alternativen zu diesem Bike in einer ähnlichen Preisklasse? Ich weis ich sollte als Anfänger eher kein Versenderbike bestellen, jedoch ist der Preisunterschied doch sehr hoch und ich hab schon Gewissensbisse überhaupt soviel auszugeben 
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe sind Pedale nicht inbegriffen. Sollte ich gleich vorweg zu Klick Pedalen greifen oder sollte ich mit Bärentatzen starten und erst später Schuhe + Pedale kaufen. Ich habe im Technik Forum glaube ich mal gelesen das Shimano neue herausgebracht hat welche leichter ausrasten und sehr Einsteigerfreundlich sind - gibt es hiefür von einem von euch irgendwelche Erfahrungsberichte?
Da ich quasi von 0 anfange welche Zubehörteile sind ein must have für den Anfang? Also Helm und Handschuhe sind mir schonmal klar (für Empfehlungen bin ich aber sehr dankbar ^^). Eine Brille schätze ich mal muss auch drinnen sein. Was brauch ich nun aber sonst so alles für die Wartung / Reinigung etc? Eine Gabelpumpe+normale Luftpumpe+Trinkhalter+... muss alles her?

Ich weis das das hier viele Fragen sind aber ich hoffe das sich der eine oder ander erbarmt und mir bei meinen ersten Schritten hilft.

An alle die bis hierher gelesen haben - herzlichen Dank für Eure Aufmerksamkeit. 

Cheerio
Stefan


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. November 2012)

Pretorianer schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits. Ich hoffe ihr nehmt es mir nicht übel wenn ich hier diese ganzen Anfängerfragen stelle, jedoch jeder hat einmal klein angefangen. Ich habe mich zumindest die letzten paar Wochen so gut wie irgendwie möglich eingelesen um euch "alten Hasen" nicht zu sehr zu langweilen.
> 
> Also zuerst einmal zu meiner Person: Ich bin 25 Jahre alt, SL:84cm (x0.226 => 18.984''), Körpergröße: 183cm (180 - 190cm => 20''), Gewicht ~ 72kg (ja, ein Fliegengewicht).
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich hab in etwa die selben Maße wie du und hab das Slide 150 8.0 in 20". Für mich passt die Rahmengröße.

Pedalen kommt drauf an was du lieber magst...

An Zubehör/Pflegemittel brauchst halt was zum säubern und zum fetten der Teile wie Lager, Kette etc. Gabel und Dämpfer kannst mit Motoröl einreiben, das soll reichen.

Gruß und viel Spaß mit dem Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. November 2012)

Das Einklicken bei Klickpedalen solltest Du auf jeden Fall einige Male zu Hause üben, bevor es auf die Strecke geht. Zwei Trinkflaschenhalter und evtl auch ein neuer Sattel wären sinnvoll, den solltest Du im Laden testen. Pedale sind tatsächlich nicht inbegriffen, die müsstest Du auch bestellen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. November 2012)

Wieso neuer Sattel?


----------



## Pretorianer (14. November 2012)

Vielen Herzlichen Dank schonmal für die Antworten.

Also werd ich wohl auch zum 20'' Rahmen gehen. Sattel schätze ich mal wird deswegen sinnvoll sein weil jeder Fahrer einen anderen Sattel als angenehm empfindet (vermutung).
 @Trinkflaschenhalter: Welchen Halter könnte man mir hier empfehlen der dem hinteren Dämpfer nicht in die quere kommt. - Sind die Trinkflaschen genormt?
 @Pedale: Welche Klickpedale kann man denn einem Anfänger empfehlen? Welche Bärentatzen (wäre ja kein Ding beide zu bestellen wenn sie nicht teuer sind)?

Im allgemeinen wäre ich extrem Dankbar wenn der ein oder andere mir persönliche Empfehlungen aussprechen könnte welche Teile man nicht mehr missen will bzw. welche Teile nichtmal um einen günstigen Preis eingekauft werden sollen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. November 2012)

Also ich hab die Shimano XT Klickpedalen. Kann ich bis jetzt nichts schlechtes drüber sagen.
Ansonsten hab ich außer Kettenstrebenschutz nichts zusätzliches verbaut...


----------



## duc-748S (14. November 2012)

Willst du unbedingt Klickies?
Für mich sind die beispielsweise nichts, ich fühle mich mit Flatpedals wohler

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pretorianer (14. November 2012)

Also es müssen nicht unbedingt Klickies sein - dachte nur das die doch sehr viel bringen wenn es darum geht die eingesetzte Kraft beim Bergaufstieg effektiv einzusetzen.

Welche Flatpedals würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (14. November 2012)

Hi,

also ich habe auch den Slide 150 8.0 und mir diese hier gehollt.

MFG


----------



## Pretorianer (14. November 2012)

@LutschiVanGogh die sehen sehr interessant aus - nur zum Verständniss: sind die Schrauben die da durchragen für einen besseren Halt am Schuh? Man braucht hierfür keinen speziellen Schuh oder?


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (14. November 2012)

Ja sind dafür da, dass man einen bessern halt hat. Spezielle Schuhe braucht man nicht unbedingt.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (14. November 2012)

Pretorianer schrieb:


> Also es müssen nicht unbedingt Klickies sein - dachte nur das die doch sehr viel bringen wenn es darum geht die eingesetzte Kraft beim Bergaufstieg effektiv einzusetzen.
> 
> Welche Flatpedals würdest du empfehlen?



Ich fahre die Sixpack icon AL und bin super zufrieden.
Die geposteten Saints 
sollen aber auch sehr gut sein






Pretorianer schrieb:


> @LutschiVanGogh die sehen sehr interessant aus - nur zum Verständniss: sind die Schrauben die da durchragen für einen besseren Halt am Schuh? Man braucht hierfür keinen speziellen Schuh oder?



Genau, die sind für den halt da.
Spezielle Schuhe braucht man nicht, aber die Pins können schon mal die Sohle etwas anrauen.
Wenn du Schuhe mit ner weichen Sohle und mit wenig Profil hast ist das optimal, aber kein muss, die Dinger bieten auch so guten Grip.
Nimmst du aber beispielsweise 5-10 krallen die sich so fest, dass da, zumindest empfinde ich das so, kaum noch ein Unterschied zu Klickies ist.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (14. November 2012)

Mit klicks kann man RICHTIG kraftvoll ziehen. Man hat einen guten runden Tritt. Das geht mit den anderen nicht. Die sind nur gut gegen verrutschen.


----------



## Pretorianer (14. November 2012)

Hmm, ich denke die klügste Variante wäre zuerst einmal ein (relativ) günstiges Flatpedal (ala Shimano Saint) zu kaufen und dann wenn ich mich mehr mit dem Rad im allgemeinem vertraut gemacht habe (eventuell 2te Saison) Klick Pedale mit passenden Schuhen zu gönnen.

Danke an alle für die Entscheidungshilfe - Pedale sind glaub ich abgehakt ^^


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (14. November 2012)

Aso, hab's vergessen.

Nahtülich sind die Pins auch für schmerzen da 
Also wenn du dann doch mal vom Pedal abrutschen solltest, wird sich dein schienbein freuen 

MFG


----------



## Pretorianer (14. November 2012)

Naja, ist bestimmt nicht angenehmer als die Klickpedale ohne Käfig hineinzubekommen ^^

aber ich Schweife ab - welche empfehlenswerte Nebenprodukte könnt Ihr mir sonst noch ans Herz legen?


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (14. November 2012)

Also ich bin mit den Shimanos sehr zufrieden.
Finde auch, dass sie auch optisch zum Bike ganz gut passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillcruiser (15. November 2012)

also ich würde auch Klickpedale empfehlen...


----------



## hesc (16. November 2012)

Für mich auch ein sehr interessanter Beitrag, da ich scheinbar ein Klon von dir bin (alle Maße ident, nur ca. 2 kg mehr Gewicht  ).
Ich bin auch voll hin und hergerissen zwischen 18 und 20 Zoll. Tendiere aber derzeit zum 18 Zoll.
Ein Grund dafür ist, dass ich die Daten mit meinem derzeitigen Rad (Focus) verglichen habe und diese eher ident mit dem 18 Zoll Teil sind (bis auf das Sitzrohr).
Außerdem hab ich versucht das Sitzrohr aufgrund des Hoch auflösenden Bildes auf der Radon Seite (unter Wallpaper) nachzumessen. Das abgebildete Rad ist definiv ein 16 Zoll Rad und die Sitzrohrlänge so wie ich sie verstehe (vom Mitte Kurbelgelenk bis zur Sitzrohroberkante) passt nicht mit den Daten überein welche auf der Radon Seite stehen.
Laut Radon sollte das 16 Zoll 430 mm haben, laut meiner Messung hat es aber 460 (und das ohne die 3 cm welche durch die Sattelstütze dann ja auch noch da sind). Das würde bedeuten, dass das 18 Zoll Rad 490 haben müsste und das wäre dann genau ideal für mich.

Vielleicht kann ja ein stolzer Besitzer eines 18 Zoll Radon Slides 8.0/9.0/10.0 2013 so nett sein, das Sitzrohr (vom Mitte Kurbelgelenk bis zur Sitzrohroberkante) zu vermessen und hier mal kurz zu posten, ob meine (sicherlich ungenaue) Messung richtig ist oder falsch. Danke


----------



## greg12 (16. November 2012)

kannst daon ausgehen dass das 18" 460mm sitzrohrlänge hat, das 16er 430mm. alles andere ergäbe ein sehr eigenartige geo. außerdem ergeben 18" umgerechnet ca. 460mm von daher passen die angaben auf der hp schon. wie hast du das foto nachgemessen. hast du auch eine eventuelle bildverzehrung beachtet???


----------



## hesc (16. November 2012)

Na da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.
Wie hab ich gemessen:
-Als Referenz hab ich die Hinterachse hergenommen (Mitte Hinterachse bis zu Mitte Kurbelgelenk).
-Dann alle anderen Maße wie Oberrohrlänge usw...
-Als Meßtool hab ich "DatInf Measure" eingesetzt.
-Alle Längenangaben stimmen dann wirklich super überein (was ich messe zu den Angaben von Radon), wie gesagt, bis auf die Sitzrohrlänge.

Möglichkeiten:
-Vielleicht ist diese aber auch gar nicht so definiert, wie ich sie messe (Oberkante bis zu Mitte Kurbelgelenk)? Wie auch immer ein Abstand von 490 von Oberkante bis Mitte Kurbelgelenk wäre für mich ideal.

-Vielleicht ist wirklich die Bildverzerrung schuld.

Deshalb die bitte ob mal einer das Maßband aus der Schublade holen könnte.

@S.Tschuschke: Hab mir das Bild von deinem Bike angesehen. Wenn du so fährst auf einen 20 Zoll dann musst dich vermessen haben (und zwar bei deiner Größe und Beinlänge). Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei 183 cm Größe und 84 cm SL diese Sitzposition auf einem 20 Zoll Fahrrad zustand kommen kann.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. November 2012)

Also hab 1.90 und 90 Schrittlänge. Mittlerweile ist der Sattel tiefer. Hatte ich noch nicht richtig eingestellt.


----------



## Pretorianer (16. November 2012)

ok somit bin ich nun wieder offiziell komplett verwirrt zu welcher Größe ich beim slide 150 8.0 greifen soll


----------



## Hangtime (16. November 2012)

mh also wenn Geld, wie du schreibst, nicht das Problem ist würde ich echt überlegen ob du nicht doch besser das 9.0 nimmst. Die Gabel beim 8.0 ist aus der Evo Reihe, beim 9.0 aus der Performance. Der Dämpfer ist auch ein anderer. In wie weit man den Unterschied merkt kann ich dir nicht sagen (soll schon spürbar sein), aber wenn ich vor der Entscheidung stehen würde und es nicht unbedingt auf die 500 ankommt, würde ich mich wohl für die hochwertigere Gabel entscheiden...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (16. November 2012)

also ich hab 83sl bei 172cm Körpergröße und fahre S Rahmen.
ich lieg aber auch genau zwischen den Größen, fahr aber lieber kleine Rahmen.
beim 18,5" Rahmen wird es bei mir knapp für ne 150er telestütze, 125er geht.

ich würde wohl an deiner Stelle m nehmen also 18".

Edit: Hamm oder doch evtl 20" falls das mit der reverb noch passt.


----------



## filiale (16. November 2012)

183cm bei 89SL und 72kg. Ich fahre 20". Wenn ich nur 84SL hätte wie Du würde ich sofort zum 18" greifen. Aber bei 89SL ist schon jetzt das Sattelrohr bei 20" ziemlich an der "Rausziehgrenze".


----------



## Pizzaplanet (16. November 2012)

bei 83-84sl geht ein sitzrohr mit 430mm auch noch. viel Luft nach oben ist da aber nicht mehr.
aber 16" wird halt sau kurz wenn man bei 83-84er sl noch größer ist wie ich mit meinen 172cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pretorianer (17. November 2012)

also sollte ich doch eher zum 18er hintendieren wenn ich das so sehe. Hmm


----------



## Pizzaplanet (17. November 2012)

ist halt die Frage ob du eher verspielte Bikes magst oder lieger was längeres hast was dafür etwas träger ist.

Ich würde aber zum 18" raten, deine Beine sind halt relativ kurz im Vergleich zu anderen personen mit deiner Körpergröße.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (17. November 2012)

Ist das Radon jetzt eigentlich festgesetzt? Für 2,2k gibt es auch das etwas besser ausgestattete Nerve Al+ 7.0 von Canyon... das hat ein 45er Sitz Rohr und eine insgesamt etwas abfahrtsorientiertere Geo ( 67er Lenkwinkel!) - vielleicht passt dir das besser in den Alpen . Außerdem ist die reverb hier in der stealth Version, das heißt die Leitung ist im Rahmen verlegt.

Letztendlich sind beide wohl gute Fahrräder, am besten du nimmst das, was dir optisch und von der Geometrie her am besten zusagt. 

Noch ein paar Tipps, was du so brauchst, mal abgesehen von Kleidung und Rucksack:

- Multitool
- Kettennieter
- 2-30NM Drehmomentschlüssel (ist echt besser alles richtig anzuziehen!)
- Dämpferpumpe
- gute Literatur zur (Fahr)Technik 
- evtl. Motageständer und Zentrierständer
Weiteres Spezialzubehör kommt früher oder später hinzu


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (17. November 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Zwei Trinkflaschenhalter



Wo wird denn der zweite Flaschenhalter angeschraubt?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. November 2012)

Ertappt. Es passt natürlich nur einer...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (19. November 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Ertappt. Es passt natürlich nur einer...


----------



## Pretorianer (20. November 2012)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Ist das Radon jetzt eigentlich festgesetzt? Für 2,2k gibt es auch das etwas besser ausgestattete Nerve Al+ 7.0 von Canyon... das hat ein 45er Sitz Rohr und eine insgesamt etwas abfahrtsorientiertere Geo ( 67er Lenkwinkel!) - vielleicht passt dir das besser in den Alpen . Außerdem ist die reverb hier in der stealth Version, das heißt die Leitung ist im Rahmen verlegt.
> 
> Letztendlich sind beide wohl gute Fahrräder, am besten du nimmst das, was dir optisch und von der Geometrie her am besten zusagt.
> 
> ...



Also ich glaube das Radon überzeugt mich irgendwie mehr da ich nur positives über das Aufstiegsverhalten gehört habe (und das Schwarz blaue gefällt mir einfach seeehr gut ^^)

Zu welchem Multitool würdest du mir da raten - was hältst du vom Birzman Feexman E 15 ( http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k473/a44801/feexman-e-15.html ) ?

Beim Kettennieter bin ich dann wieder komplett überfordert welcher da brauchbar ist.

Zum Thema Drehmomentschlüssel bin ich auch noch nicht so schlüssig - die Scheinen wohl ziemlich teuer zu sein (~150)

Als Dämpferpumpe wird dann wohl gleich Giyo Dämpferpumpe mit Manometer GS-01 mitgenommen ( http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a9000/daempferpumpe-mit-manometer-gs-01.html )

Zur Fahrtechnik hab ich mir bis jetzt nur das Video "Besser Biken" angesehen, und ein paar Youtube Tutorials - da muss ich noch nachbessern 

Puh, zum Thema Ständer (Montage-, Zentrier-) kommt wohl anscheinend nochmal ne ordentliche Finanzwelle gegen mich angerollt ...

Und natürlich kommen sonst noch Kleinteile ala Kettenschutz usw ^^

 @Radon-Bikes: Welcher Flaschenhalter passt denn Formschön und Funktionell auf das Slide 150 8.0 ? Ich glaube wo gelesen zu haben das nicht jeder genommen werden kann da sonst der Dämpfer beeinträchtigt werden kann.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (20. November 2012)

Interssanter Begriff, "Finanzwelle" 
Neee, so schlimm ist das nicht (angesichts der 2000 fürs Bike). Rechnen wir's doch einfach mal zusammen:

Multitool (ich mag kleine) - Birzmann ist aber auch gut, musst wissen, was für Features du willst http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k473/a4300/ib-2-i-beam-mini-faltwerkzeug.html?mfid=18 10
Kettennieter (der geht super) http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k832/a42353/werkzeug-universal-chain-tool.html 13
Dämpferpumpe 20 (passt scho)
Drehmomentschlüssel 30 http://www.ebay.de/itm/Drehmomentsc...6498?pt=Kfz_Handwerkzeuge&hash=item2a187d1312
Montageständer 50 (super Angebot!) http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-montagestaender-s-1300---unser-bestseller--/aid:22588

Macht eins-zwei-drei Euro  Das sind so die Sachen, die ich hab und von denen ich sagen kann, dass sie sehr gut funktionieren...

Nimm den wenn du das mit den Adaptern für Steckachsen (Zum Beispiel durch festschrauben mit einer Mutter) hinkriegst, denn obwohl er ein Billigmodel und eigentlich für Schnellspanner gedacht ist, funktioniert er super! Wahrscheinlich auch das einzige bei dem Preis, was tatsächlich stehen bleibt:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k475/a1027/t3175-exact-zentrierstaender.html


----------



## Pretorianer (20. November 2012)

Also das klingt ja alles sehr vernünftig und nicht ganz so schlimm wie ich angenommen habe - vielen herzlichen Dank für deine Hilfe hierbei. 

Ich schätze mal alles weitere was an Zubehör noch so auf mich zukommen wird (Bekleidung, Helm, Kleinteile, ...) sind am besten beim Bikeshop um die Ecke gekauft - da geht wohl nix übers probieren ^^ (auch wenn ich zwecks dem günstigeren Preis und der Meinungen von anderen erfahrenen MTB gern nen Tipp für nen guten Helm hätte )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (20. November 2012)

Multitool -> nachschauen welche Schrauben Du an Deinem Rad hast, danach dann entscheiden welches Du kaust. Wenn möglich ein Multitool ohne Kettennieter, weil die integrierten nicht so der Bringer sind. Es kommt nicht auf die Menge sondern die Qualität der Werkzeuge an. Es muß ja im Notfall auch klappen.

Kettennieter -> ist schon der korrekte verlinkt. Man braucht auch Kraft und mit den Fummelnietern würde das sonst nix werden.

Drehmoment -> würde ich mir einen von Proxxon holen und keinen billigen ebay krams.Der Proxxon kostet 45 Euro, die anderen Nobelhersteller kosten zum Teil 80 Euro aufwärts, das wäre übertrieben, Du bekommst im Laufe der Zeit ein Gefühl für die Schrauben.

Und denk an eine Satteltasche in die ein Schlauch, Reifenheber, Multitool,Kettennieter mit Stiften/Schloss, Einweg-Arzthandschuhe (wegen Schmiere) etc. reinpassen.


----------



## Pretorianer (10. Dezember 2012)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch - ist denn ein "Bike Box - Spezialkarton" nötig oder tuts der normale Karton beim verschicken genausogut? (den hier mein ich: http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=10714)
Ist der nur damit man zb. etwas per Flieger mitnehmen kann oder sollte man hier die paar Euro lieber nicht einsparen?


----------



## duc-748S (11. Dezember 2012)

Pretorianer schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich noch - ist denn ein "Bike Box - Spezialkarton" nötig oder tuts der normale Karton beim verschicken genausogut? (den hier mein ich: http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=10714)
> Ist der nur damit man zb. etwas per Flieger mitnehmen kann oder sollte man hier die paar Euro lieber nicht einsparen?



Der normale reicht mMn aus 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## waschbaerchen (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich möchte mich kurz hier einklinken.

Ich bin 1,83m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm, also ähnlich dem Ersteller. Nun habe ich mich auch umgesehen und bin ebenfalls auf das Slide 150 8.0 gestoßen. Nun stehe ich mit den Werten zwischen 18" und 20". Mein altes MTB (ein Stevens S8 Hardtail) hat 20". Ein Händler, bei dem ich zwecks Neuanschaffung war schaute mich nur verdutzt an, als ich ihm sagte, dass ich ein 20" fahre und meinte, dass das schon arg groß sei. 18" wäre wohl besser. An sich fühle ich mich auf dem 20" wohl, aber ich habe keinen direkten Vergleich zu 18". 18" eher sportlich, 20" eher Tour, das hab ich schon gelesen  Wenn ich das 20" nehmen würde und einen kürzeren Vorbau montiere, habe ich dann einen ähnlichen Effekt? Bin mir ein wenig unsicher welche Größe es am Ende sein soll.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (16. Dezember 2012)

hardtail Größen kannst du nicht auf fully Rahmen übertragen, das passt selten bis nie.

bei der sl und Größe wurde ich wohl 18-18,5" fahren


----------



## Deleted 252741 (16. Dezember 2012)

Denke auch daran dein Bike mal zu putzen  Sprich ne Bürste, Kettenöl, Montagefett (zb von Dynamics) und natürlich Ne Schutzpolitur  damit der Lack schön glänzt und vor allem der Dreck leichter abgeht. Ich habe das hier http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k987/a13708/pro-detailer-schutzpolitur-325-ml.html


Viel Spaß am radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-04-1986 (17. Dezember 2012)

Nimm was aus dem Autozubehör, das ist meist günstiger.


----------



## -chiron- (17. Dezember 2012)

waschbaerchen schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich kurz hier einklinken.
> 
> Ich bin 1,83m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm, also ähnlich dem Ersteller. Nun habe ich mich auch umgesehen und bin ebenfalls auf das Slide 150 8.0 gestoßen. Nun stehe ich mit den Werten zwischen 18" und 20". Mein altes MTB (ein Stevens S8 Hardtail) hat 20". Ein Händler, bei dem ich zwecks Neuanschaffung war schaute mich nur verdutzt an, als ich ihm sagte, dass ich ein 20" fahre und meinte, dass das schon arg groß sei. 18" wäre wohl besser. An sich fühle ich mich auf dem 20" wohl, aber ich habe keinen direkten Vergleich zu 18". 18" eher sportlich, 20" eher Tour, das hab ich schon gelesen  Wenn ich das 20" nehmen würde und einen kürzeren Vorbau montiere, habe ich dann einen ähnlichen Effekt? Bin mir ein wenig unsicher welche Größe es am Ende sein soll.



Ich würde zu dem kleineren tendieren. Ich stand beim Slide 9.0 auch zwischen 2 größen und hab mich für die kleiner entschieden. Habe beide Größen gestestet und der kleinere Rahmen war viel angenehmer und das Fahrgefühl war weitaus besser. Der Verkäufer meinte auch, wenn mann zwischen zwei Größen liegt, ist die kleinere meistens die bessere Wahl.


----------



## atclekalt (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute!

Ich habe das gleiche "Problem".
Zur Zeit war ich sehr lange mit einem 19" HT Rahmen unterwegs. Aber jener Rahmen ist definitiv zu klein.

Ich bin 190cm groß, mit  einer Schrittlänge  von 88cm.
Mit  Ausrüstung komme ich (95kg) je nach Tour auf ca.  105kg.

Nach einem längerem hin und her habe ich mich nun  für das Slide 150 9.0 entschieden.

Was aber noch fehlt, ist die Entscheidung der  Rahmengröße.
Da brauche ich einfach eine Entscheidungshilfe!

Ich habe mich bei  den wenigen Händlern in meiner Gegend erkundigt. 
Die Empfehlungen der Befrageten schwankten zwischen 21 - 22".
Weiters sollte ich, für eine sportlichere Fahrweise, zum kleinere Rahmen tendieren.

Mit der Schrittlänge x 0,574 Formel komme ich auf 50,51cm. In dem Fall bin ich sehr Nahe am 22" (Rohrlänge 510mm).


Ich würde mir  das Rad schicken lassen, weshalb probieren etwas schwierig werden  könnte.


Meine Persönliche Entscheidung ist zur Zeit das 22er. Das 20er ist einfach zu weit weg.

Ich bitte um Pro / Contra ob ich mit meinem Bauchgefühl richtig liege?

lg
Clemens


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab bei gleichen Maßen das 20iger. Passt für mich bis jetzt sehr gut. 22iger sollte aber auch passen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Dezember 2012)

atclekalt schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute!
> 
> Ich habe das gleiche "Problem".
> Zur Zeit war ich sehr lange mit einem 19" HT Rahmen unterwegs. Aber jener Rahmen ist definitiv zu klein.
> ...



Falscher Faktor würd ich sagen. Mal abgesehn das das alles Theorie ist, nimmt man bei MTB's normal den Faktor 0,226, dann kommste auf 19,88 Zoll also 20 Zoll ( 88 x 0,226 = 19,88 x 2,54cm = 50,5cm. Wie oben erwähnt sollte man wenn man zwischen zwei größen liegt eher die kleinere nehmen. So wars bei mir auch lag zwischen 18 und 20, hab mich für 18 Zoll entschieden und bin echt happy, das ist ja aber immer subjektiv.Wenn du 100% Sicherheit haben willst wirst du um ne Probefahrt nich herumkommen.


----------



## filiale (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde Dir auch das 20" empfehlen. Für Deine Beinlänge ausreichend und durch Deine 190 schön wendig (ich bin 183 bei 20"). Ich wünschte ich wäre 7 cm länger, dann gäbe es für mich gar nix zu überlegen mit dem 20".


----------



## aquanaut96 (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
 ich habe beim slide 8.0 auch das selbe problem mit der rahmengröße. Ich bin 1,93m groß sl 94,5cm gewicht mit ausrüstung bis zu 90kg (je nachdem ob mehrtagestour oder nich). Wenn ich meine Schrittlänge mit den angegebenen 0,226 multipliziere komme ich auf eine Rahmengröße von 21". Da ich erst 16 bin und somit noch im wachsen weiß ich nich ob ich jetzt den 20er oder 22er Rahmen nehmen soll. könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Bikier (9. Januar 2013)

Moinsens
ich bin 184 mit SL 90. (gestatten: Langbeiner)
Ich fahre einen 20er Rahmen.
Original ist ein 70er Vorbau verbaut...Das war mir vom Feeling her für Touren zu kurz, da ich mir irgendwie zusammengestaucht vorkam.
Wenn da jemand noch grösser ist, als ich, insbesondere bei gleicher oder sogar kürzerer Beinlänge, dann müsst ihr denke ich einen längeren Vorbau einplanen.
Ich fahre jetzt am 20er Rahmen einen 80mm VB. Das ist ziemlich ok so...bringt sogar den lenke noch eine Idee nach oben.
Ist aber zugegeben sehr subjektiv...
Greez
San


----------



## filiale (9. Januar 2013)

Ich bin "überall" 1cm kleiner. Ich fahre auch einen 80mm VB. Paßt sehr gut wie ich finde.


----------



## atclekalt (9. Januar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Falscher Faktor würd ich sagen. Mal abgesehn das das alles Theorie ist, nimmt man bei MTB's normal den Faktor 0,226, dann kommste auf 19,88 Zoll also 20 Zoll ( 88 x 0,226 = 19,88 x 2,54cm = 50,5cm. Wie oben erwähnt sollte man wenn man zwischen zwei größen liegt eher die kleinere nehmen. So wars bei mir auch lag zwischen 18 und 20, hab mich für 18 Zoll entschieden und bin echt happy, das ist ja aber immer subjektiv.Wenn du 100% Sicherheit haben willst wirst du um ne Probefahrt nich herumkommen.




Die 0,574 sind leicht erklärt. 0,226*2,54 = 0,574cm.

Ich habe nach längerer Suche einen Händler gefunden. Ich war nur zu blöd zum Lesen.
Auf der Radon HP sieht man alle Partner. Naja. Der Händler hat gerade ein Slide 8.0 mit 20" bestellt. Wenn das MTB fertig aufgebaut ist darf ich eine Runde drehen.

lg
atclekalt


Das 20" passt eigentlich perfekt  da gibts wohl nix mehr zu überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopper800 (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Vor dem Größenproblem steh ich auch.
Ich hab vorhin mal gemessen:
Größe: 186cm, Schrittlänge 92cm (warum habt ihr alle so kurze Beine?  )

Laut den Radon Tabellen passt bei der Körpergröße das 20" Rad, bei der Schrittlänge habe ich 20,8".
Demnach würde ja das 20" passen.

Da ich aber relativ lange Arme und Beine habe bin ich mir unsicher ob mir das nicht doch zu klein ist? Ich hatte mal beim Bike Discount angerufen, der meinte auch es ist Grenzwertig, aber er würde fast zu 22" tendieren.

Und jetzt habe ich hier gelesen, dass ihr euch aucht trotz 1,90 für das 20" entschieden habt. Ich bin etwas Ratlos.

20 oder 22, das ist hier die Frage 

Danke schon mal für eure Tips!


----------



## Bikier (30. Januar 2013)

Hi wenn du das 20er nimmst, dann wirst du vermutlich den vorbau gegen einen längeren tauschen müssen. (Original war bei mir ein 70er verbaut) Ich hab 184, 90 und mir passt der 20er perfekt mit 80er vorbau. Du wirst die sattelstuetze noch weiter draussen haben als ich, was technisch mit den 2 cm mehr kein Problem ist, allerdings hast du dann eine ganz amtliche sattelueberhoehung gegenüber dem Lenker. Ich müsste indem Fall sicher einen riserbar fahren, weil es mir zu tief wäre. Dies würdest du mit einem 22er Rahmen nicht haben, da das Steuerrohr 1cm länger ist, was wahrscheinlich ungefähr einem riserbar  mit 2 cm rise beim 20er Rahmen entspricht, mit langem vorbau. Entscheidend ist noch, dass der 22er Rahmen einen um 1.7cm längeren radstand hat. Durch diesen wird es in der Theorie etwas weniger wendig fahren als das 20er. Es wird nach meiner Erfahrung mit dem slide auch So sein, dass die Kombination 20er mit längerem vorbau und riserbar bergauf weniger dazu neigen wird dass die front  in steilen anstiegen hochkommt, als ein 22er Rahmen mit kürzerem vorbau, da ja lenkwinkel etc gleichbleiben. Dies ist irrelevant wenn du konsequent die Absenkung der Gabel benutzt, was mich persönlich aber nervt. In Summe glaub ich kannst du beide Rahmen gut fahren. Wenn du nix umbauen willst und dir der minimal laengere radstand egal ist (du bist ja gross genug den 22er ums eck zu druecken) machst du meiner Meinung nach mit dem 22er nix falsch. Wenn du vorwiegend längeren touren mit gemischter und gemaessigter topographie fährst, hätte ich die Tendenz zum 22er zu raten. Faehrst du viel technische Abfahrten und willst ein Spielzeug, dann solltest du über  das 20er nachdenken und es fuer dich anpassen. Hope this helps


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Januar 2013)

20"
Das Rad möchte agil benutzt werden. Ein XL Rahmen ist ein riesen Ding.

Ich bin 180/85 und fahre ein ED in 18" mit 50er Vorbau und würde das auch mit drei cm längeren Beinen machen.
Mit längeren Beinen kommst du eh weiter nach hinten d.h. dein Vorbau muss nicht länger werden. 

Wenn du Tour/Waldautobahn fahren willst, dann meinetwegen ein Riser, aber ein tiefer Lenker mildert die Überschlagsneigung im technischen Gelände. 

Nebenbei kriegst du im 20"er den Sattel für dich schön weit weg.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. Januar 2013)

Ich hab bei meinem 20" Slide 150 den Vorbau auf Anraten von Bodo Probst vom Serien Vorbau auf einen 50 oder 60 geändert. Weiß gerade nicht genau welcher von beiden. Find es persönlich um einiges besser.


----------



## Rockhopper800 (30. Januar 2013)

Ok, danke mal für eure Tipps.

Sanmtb, was du gesagt hast klingt für mich am plausibelsten.
Ich denke der großteil der Strecken die ich fahren werde, werden Touren in mässigem Gelände sein und dann ab und an mal einen Trail runterheizen.
Und wie du sagst, müsste ich beim 20er dann vermutlich einen anderen Vorbau dran machen. Da ich mich mit der Investition ziemlich ausziehe will ich großartige Umschraubaktionen erstmal vermeiden.

Zum Thema Wendigkeit: Ich fahre ja vermutlich eher 60-80% tourenmässig. Und dann bin ich ja ein ziemlicher lulatsch...ich denke das ich dann auch das 22er trotzdem ganz gut beherschen kann, wie du schon sagst. Das mit der Gabel bleibt abzuwarten. So wie ich es mir im moment denke fahre cih die Gabel eh nur auf Abfahrten aus und fahre sonst mit abgesenkter Gabel.

Also ich werde wohl das 22er nehmen. Wenn ich damit nicht klar komme, dann bleibt ja immernoch die Umtauschoption.

Danke für eure Ratschläge.


----------



## Sloopie (3. Februar 2013)

Also ich habe bei 1,82 Größe eine Schrittlänge von 90.5 !!! Reicht da der 20" Rahmen ???


Gesendet von meinem iPad Mini mit Tapatalk HD


----------

